# Visually Identifying Cognitive Preferences



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Good example of a Fi-dominant, INFP to be specific.
Similar to Ti but conveying a lot more indirect emotion through words unsaid, through the eyes.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your Bright Eyes and raise you a Grimes


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Good example of a Fi-dominant, INFP to be specific.
> Similar to Ti but conveying a lot more indirect emotion through words unsaid, through the eyes.


lol... Ne is apparent to me as lack of focus. Which that guy has. Ne users can appear to be stoned out of their mind, when dead sober. Whereas you can never even tell I am high. 

Fi-Ne definitely have eyes. I can tell Joan Baez is an INFP in less than 10 seconds from this interview alone.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Ne users can appear to be stoned out of their mind, when dead sober.


I could write a book with every occasion in which I've been asked if I was stoned or drunk.
Considering it happened multiple times a day when I still interacted with people and it started very early, it'd be an encyclopaedia. And that's by leaving out the times in which I was asked if I was sad or upset.











INFPs tend to have very specific vibes, a blend between melancholic, high and detached from this world.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

@Hotaru that's funny, I had the same experience! I thought it was because of sleep deprivation (pre-DVR era In high school so I valued aqua teen hunger force and Homicide>sleep). Maybe I have the Fi-Ne-eyes too!


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> I could write a book with every occasion in which I've been asked if I was stoned or drunk.
> Considering it happened multiple times a day when I still interacted with people and it started very early, it'd be an encyclopaedia. And that's by leaving out the times in which I was asked if I was sad or upset.
> 
> 
> ...


I always get told to lighten up. I look too serious.

I can tell you're an INFP from one photo. Doe eyed. Sad look. "receding momentum". Orangeappled same thing. lol. Childrenofthebadrevolution, her too. 

You guys have this look of despair, and then resist when I try to fix your life. 

:kitteh:


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I like this thread. What I have noticed is Ne users tend to gaze Round but in an organized manner - if you follow their speech, what they are saying, you can hear how they tend to ramble and jump around many thoughts in. Short time. Ne then if you pay attention to their eye movements, their eyes move in the same manner as their thoughts. So you can almost see how a new thought jumped in their mind exactly when their eyes moved. 
I think you can slightly see it in Heath Ledger (I believe he's an INFP) but then he's a heavy Fi, so it's less prominent... But still those moving eyes, less outwardly but more internal,y searching for those words and metaphors to describe... They sometimes stop, but soon enough gaze around again.






For Ni, it's that pro longed stare into something. Almost like reading an abstract letter somewhere in the air. 
As examples I can take Keany Reeves and this lady:
Keanu's stare is really visible from around 00:15 a 00:27
It's almost like in that stare he speaks specifically about his idea, understand, and though and when the eyes start to connect with people again, he apparently engages in Fe more relatable explain it with emotional assurance
And the lady. She has those Ni stares of insight too a lot and the Fe emotional assurance of what she's saying. And in both vids the stare truly is downwards.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> lol... Ne is apparent to me as lack of focus. Which that guy has. Ne users can appear to be stoned out of their mind, when dead sober. Whereas you can never even tell I am high.
> 
> Fi-Ne definitely have eyes. I can tell Joan Baez is an INFP in less than 10 seconds from this interview alone.


This video should be used for INFP descriptions. Jack with texts, the epitome is summed up right here, in her!


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Shameless Nation said:


> This video should be used for INFP descriptions. Jack with texts, the epitome is summed up right here, in her!


That is how I type; on people. One of my main critiques is that people take typology too literally and academically. A type has a flavor. You have to taste them. One could never know somebody is an INFP from reading all theories/descriptions. Those words are dead on arrival. People are living things. 

An INFP is not a theoretical concept by Jung, Myers, etc, it is Joan Baez. One could never deduce from theory, what an INFP is in reality. How would I know what a type was, until I actually studied them? People define the types for me. Not the textbook case that describes everybody and nobody. I don't have to break down anything about Baez. Her type just naturally arises as a whole. Theory is unnecessary. That is why I like this stuff. It is interpretive. It is art. Everybody has their own style.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I find that my expressions and mannerisms change significantly depending on my mood at the time and what I'm talking about. I've made videos to try to visually type myself, and in some of them I look Ne, Si, and possibly Fe, and in others I look Ni and Ti.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> That is how I type; on people. One of my main critiques is that people take typology too literally and academically. A type has a flavor. You have to taste them. One could never know somebody is an INFP from reading all theories/descriptions. Those words are dead on arrival. People are living things.
> 
> An INFP is not a theoretical concept by Jung, Myers, etc, it is Joan Baez. One could never deduce from theory, what an INFP is in reality. How would I know what a type was, until I actually studied them? People define the types for me. Not the textbook case that describes everybody and nobody. I don't have to break down anything about Baez. Her type just naturally arises as a whole. Theory is unnecessary. That is why I like this stuff. It is interpretive. It is art. Everybody has their own style.


I agree to an extent, though theory still at least speculates in the why's and how's of what's visually observable. 
Can I ask you, what do you think of my visual reading of INFJs, meaning the videos I posted above? Keanu Reeves and Laura eisenhower have got to at least have functions in common....


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Another example of ENTP eruptions is Jason Silva. I would even go to say that he's an ENTP epitome and should go in the dictionary. An idea enthusiast with his entrepreneurial solution to introducing philosophy to the modern world with the modern means.... Could he BE any more ENTP?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Shameless Nation said:


> I like this thread. What I have noticed is Ne users tend to gaze Round but in an organized manner - if you follow their speech, what they are saying, you can hear how they tend to ramble and jump around many thoughts in. Short time. Ne then if you pay attention to their eye movements, their eyes move in the same manner as their thoughts. So you can almost see how a new thought jumped in their mind exactly when their eyes moved.
> I think you can slightly see it in Heath Ledger (I believe he's an INFP) but then he's a heavy Fi, so it's less prominent... But still those moving eyes, less outwardly but more internal,y searching for those words and metaphors to describe... They sometimes stop, but soon enough gaze around again.
> 
> 
> ...


I think those are great examples. A lot of people/types talk with their hands, but I have seen Fe labelled as having a "demonstrating hand". Their hands are like guiding you along; they are always teaching in a sense. The gestures are strong and direct. INFJ and Ni, have more energy and intensity than ISFJ and Si. You see that in that woman particularly. Si is more dreary, more mousey. She actually totally stole my hand display down to the letter. Nobody unloads a truckload of ideas faster on you than INFJ. There is no fluff. No wasted motions. Her hands fill in the blanks. They aren't just gestures. They have intensity in my head too. And they have a symmetry too. They impose order on the idea. 

You know how long it would take a Ne user to say all that shit? lol She gets to the point quick. It's like "question" BOOM, go. The most important thing you are doing right now is focusing on that question.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Ani DiFranco is an ENFJ. I had never really heard her talk before, I am quite surprised. I think ENFJ is more balanced than an INFJ. You can see this between DiFranco and that Eisenhower woman. DiFranco is more slowed down. Relaxed. Similar to Obama.


----------

